

Show HN: oh my giraffe – An iOS and Android game I made to learn programming - kneeko
http://www.ohmygiraffe.com

======
mind_heist
This is really cool ! do you have you code on Git or somewhere ? I tried
building a small game with pygame .. and wasn't too bad.

~~~
kneeko
The source will end up on GitHub when I get the chance to tidy things a
little! For now, you could dig into the .love (which is just a renamed zip
archive) that is available for the Linux preview. But you definitely shouldn't
because I'll be pretty embarrassed.

------
lisnake
Congrats on shipping! And looks like a really nice game. What framework did
you use for cross-platform development?

~~~
kneeko
Thank you! I used LÖVE ([https://love2d.org](https://love2d.org)), which began
to support iOS and Android roughly six months ago through two community ports.

------
coralreef
What kind of programming techniques did you learn?

~~~
kneeko
Lua is very multi-paradigm so it certainly made for an interesting place to
start. The most valuable thing I learned is profiling before optimizing. The
way Lua tables work also helped me understand the advantages of different data
structures, because if you don't, the flexibility is fairly treacherous. Lua
also convinced me that static typing is very useful.

------
jgdreyes
Oh this looks really cute and great job!

